# I just lost Honey to lymphoma



## Hope4Honey (Jul 12, 2017)

It's agony. I spent every moment with her. We skied down some of the biggest mountains in the world together. She was as big as Michael Jackson in the dog world and has the most unique sense of humor. She didn't quite make it to 10. She got a bad fever and collapsed. I rushed her into emergency. Held her hand the entire way telling her to hang on. The doctor stabilized her just enough for me to say goodbye. She went very peacefully, squeezing my hand with her paw one last time. I told her the same thing I told her when we were first reunited. My second, but she was same soul. 

I can feel her all around me now. Everywhere I go. I wish I could hold her. I don't know how long it will take for me to recover, but I will find her again no matter how long it takes and there will be a Honey III.

There needs to be a discussion about CAR-T cell therapy. I don't want her to suffer like this in her next life. I want her to become an old girl for once.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

There are never any words and I can feel how your heart is breaking.

I am beyond sorry for your loss of your most precious soul...Honey. 

I truly do believe they are always with us...love is eternal and may that love burn within your heart until your souls meet again....sending hugs


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sorry for the loss of your Honey. It's never enough time. Many of us here on the forum unfortunately know exactly what you are feeling right now. Deepest condolences.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Honey sounds very special.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Honey.
I know you're heartbroken. 

I lost my girl to Lymphoma last year.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Honey....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I also lost my Honey to lymphoma at age 13+. We were not sure of her age as we adopted her fully grown and heart worm positive and had her just short of 12 years. She never had arthritis, and people took her to be 4-5 even when she was at least 13, still bouncy, full of energy, never good on leash--could probably pull our car if attached to it,. 

I am so sorry for the loss of your Honey. Despite the heart break, and the grief, it does get better. But you will never forget her, never stop loving her. Me with my Honey


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. Your love lives on and your grief will lessen in time, but it is never an easy journey. There never seems to be the right words to say, but sometimes just knowing that there are many others here, myself included, that share your feelings.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Honey.


----------

